
Ask HN: Would you use this service? - canatan01
Hi fellow developers,<p>For some time I have been working on a website for developers: developerAcount.com<p>It is a profile page where you can list everything about you as a developer. Plus some of the URLs you enter will be scraped daily so your profile page gets updated automatically (some parts that is).<p>Is this something you would use as a developer? If not, what are you missing or what needs to be changed for you to use it?<p>A demo profile page can be seen on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.developeraccount.com&#x2F;bbb&#x2F;baris-canatan<p>You can also sign up to test it out, but the edit profile section is not what I want it to be, so I will be completely rewriting that part.
======
sjs382
No. I don't want to maintain _another_ account that provides me with no value.

I know you say that it updates automatically, but that's only if I don't
switch other services. For instance, if I switch most of my projects from
Github to GitLab, then none of my new activity will be carried over on this
site that I already forgot about. And I don't want accounts that I've
forgotten about competing with ones I actually use when searching for my name.

------
pritianka
No ... not really.

